
Mark Zuckerberg tells staff to dump iPhones in tiff with Apple’s Tim Cook - gshakir
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/11/15/mark-zuckerberg-tells-staff-to-dump-iphones-in-tiff-with-apples-tim-cook/
======
jamiequint
This is fake news and just another one of the many press hate-pieces on
Facebook, either because they're generally angry that Trump won and need
someone to blame or because Facebook has a major part to play in the continued
destruction of their industry. There's no indication (even in the original NYT
article) that Zuckerberg being annoyed with Cook and him telling his
leadership staff to use Android phones are remotely connected.

In fact, the justification for the request (as noted in the NYT article) had
nothing to do with Tim Cook's comments, but was rather because "the operating
system [has] far more users than Apple". Which, taken separately, is an
entirely reasonable request. Why wouldn't you want to have your leadership
team experience your product the same way most of your customers do.

~~~
gshakir
[http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/11/new-york-times-
update/](http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/11/new-york-times-update/)

~~~
xellisx
"And we’ve long encouraged our employees and executives to use Android because
it is the most popular operating system in the world."

Take away is that FB only suggests popular things...

~~~
forgot-my-pw
It sounds like dogfooding

------
erobbins
When I was there android use was encouraged because there are a lot more
android users in the world so for dogfooding it makes sense.

90% of the company used iPhones anyway.

------
wwweston
> "[Cook] has consistently criticized our business model and Mark has been
> equally clear he disagrees."

I'm fed up with some of Apple's recent choices, so I'm no Cook fanboy, and I
actually _like_ Facebook -- seriously, I enjoy using it and find it adds real
value in making/maintaining some connections.

But I rolled my eyes so hard at the above statement; the idea that consistent
disagreement with Cook's criticism is somehow an adequate response to the
misaligned incentives of Facebook's model is bullshit to the point of being an
insult to readers. So is the idea this is merely a disagreement.

Facebook as constituted over its lifetime has deeply built-in incentives to
sell out users. An adequate response would show a deeply searching reckoning
regarding that along with the strength of proposed solutions. In absence of
that, it's easy to suppose the real reason why FB leadership "disagrees" with
Cook's rather apt criticism is that it preserves a position that makes them
influential and rich.

Recent news revealing that FB apparently sees this primarily as a PR problem
to be approached by discrediting critics means that it's extra hard to believe
there's even a genuine attempt to care about their users in any other sense
than as an asset.

I continue to believe in the potential value of tools _like_ FB, but at this
point, I'm not sure FB's leadership would be worthwhile stewards of a 7/11
from a social trust standpoint, and it may well be the model itself is
adversarial.

------
buxified
Well I am willing to help anyone with XS dump it.

~~~
lostmsu
I can pick the Maxes

------
gshakir
Reminds me of a time when Steve Balmer got upset over iPhone use at Microsoft.

------
drb91
Seems like a toxic work place.

------
sys_64738
Surely they should all be using a Facebook Phone?

Whatever happened to that device?

------
outside1234
Yeah, good luck with that.

------
matthewmacleod
What a fucking man-baby.

One thing I have always hated in places I’ve worked is any culture of
“competitor hating”. You probably know exactly the sort of thing I mean - the
pervasive message that your company is better, and your products are better
because your team is better and the competitors are all shitty and only idiots
would use them, and if you could only get customers to understand how much
better your product was then you’d have the whole market, and…

It results in this toxic mindset where people, teams and companies begin to
believe their own hubris. Sometimes, our competitors are better than us.
Sometimes that advantage is fairly achieved; sometimes it isn’t. But it’s
always seemed to me that it’s more effective to have a relatively neutral and
objective view of the market and competitors - realising that sometimes you
can learn valuable things from them.

I’m sure it’s mostly a disease that affects smaller teams, but larger
companies are not immune.

~~~
ipsum2
Try to use some critical thinking before calling people names. Most of the
world uses Android, so employees (including execs) are encouraged to use
Android to dogfood their own product. This has been happening since 2012:
[https://www.digitaltrends.com/android/facebook-employees-
for...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/android/facebook-employees-forced-to-
use-android-app/)

